# I need help regarding dog hunting rabbits



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i really need help with this one 

When we go out for walks we like to let our dogs off lead as we have plenty of space to run about here .... anyway, the problem is Maya my northern inuit.
Everytime she sees a rabbit she runs off and doesnt matter how loud we call her she just doesnt come back  We make weird sounding noises to get her attention...doesnt work, we run in the opposite direction making funny noises....doesnt work.

She is like in a "hunting mode" and ignores everything around her...last time she fell in a river trying to catch a rabbit 

Her recall is good but only if there are no rabbits about 

Any ideas how to get this problem sorted?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Can't give you any advise because I know nothing of your breed - but I know with mine - nothing I do will stop them - once they get the scent thats it - fortunately - they do not run after them so much as they pick up their scent and track them, were we walk there are so many warrens that the bunnies escape easily without having to make a run for it, (we have clever bunnies in our area).

fortunately neither of the dogs I have now have ever caught one - BUT - the dog I lost in March did. And I have a orrible feeling that the young girl I have now will follow in her footsteps next spring - she's good and she's fast
regards
DT


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lol lol sorry laughing at the fell in the river bit.
they do have good hunting skills and do go into one dont they lol 
as her hunting sence is so strong dont see much you can do really apart from not go where theres rabbits or keep her on the lead,
or you got to have something thats more tastier than the rabbit or more fun than chasing them and put her on a long line and teach her even though there are rabbits about, the things you got or do are far better. its going to be really hard though if not near impossible with a dog with high hunting sence. 
i take it she does come back sooner or later ?????


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Rabbit Skin for wrapping dummies only £6.50 - more - www.canineconcepts.co.uk

Have a look at gundog training info as this covers this subject
The bolting rabbit is the best training aid I know of for this


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

HaHa I missed the falling in the river bit - 
but reminds me my pupster decider to chase the ducks the other day - the ducks flew off the jetty and she followed - I reckno she thought she would either fly or walk on water - it ws so funny seeing he trying to run in mid air!!!! wish I had had a camera!!!:devil::devil:
DT


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

DoubleTrouble said:


> HaHa I missed the falling in the river bit -
> but reminds me my pupster decider to chase the ducks the other day - the ducks flew off the jetty and she followed - I reckno she thought she would either fly or walk on water - it ws so funny seeing he trying to run in mid air!!!! wish I had had a camera!!!:devil::devil:
> DT


oh that would of been great to see.     
the best one with me is when sprinkle decided to swim a 1/2mile up a canal after a swan, oh or when crystal was walking pass a tree and a squirel fell out of the tree i dont know who jumped the highest crystal or the squirel lol lol


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

She is a nightmare lol ( but we love her for that  )

Today out at the walk she was tracking most of the time sticking her head into bushes just incase something sits in there :hand:

She really doesnt react while hunting, she is like in a different world, her face totally changes ... like shes possessed (sp) haha 

I tried the tastiest of food but she will split it out and run 
She only comes back after the rabbit managed to escape but by then she is really really far away 

Would maybe whistle recall help?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> HaHa I missed the falling in the river bit -
> but reminds me my pupster decider to chase the ducks the other day - the ducks flew off the jetty and she followed - I reckno she thought she would either fly or walk on water - it ws so funny seeing he trying to run in mid air!!!! wish I had had a camera!!!:devil::devil:
> DT


Would have loved to see that haha 



carol said:


> oh that would of been great to see.
> the best one with me is when sprinkle decided to swim a 1/2mile up a canal after a swan, oh or when crystal was walking pass a tree and a squirel fell out of the tree i dont know who jumped the highest crystal or the squirel lol lol


When we walked once a phesant suddenly shoot out of a ditch .... we all 4 jumped as high as we could haha


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

They reckon for dogs chasing sheep that the best and most effective cure is to put the dog in apen with a ram for a few minutes but I don't think doing the same with a rabbit would have the same effect.

How about a tracking lead so that they have a decent amount of freedom but when they do decide to give chase you are able to stop them mid chase, provide the correction and hopefully from that they will learn.

You could maybe borrow a rabbit and keep it in a run where the dogs can see it but use corrections everytime they go near it until they get the idea of going near them does not gain a reward. The correction maybe a "No!", a squirt of water or a shock collar (Controversial ) but if you see the dog chasing as a danger to the dog then it depends how mush you want to fix the issue and how far you are willing to go to ensure the safety of your dog or the rabbit.

It is hard as they are following their natural instinct and trying them to not use it is extinguishing natural behaviour, one of the hardest things to do.

If all else fails it will save you on pet food prices and you may even have to get a large number of rabbit recipes.

Good luck.


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

rona said:


> Rabbit Skin for wrapping dummies only £6.50 - more - www.canineconcepts.co.uk
> 
> Have a look at gundog training info as this covers this subject
> The bolting rabbit is the best training aid I know of for this


OMFG!!!!!!!! £6.50..
I have a packing crate crammed full of skins if you want one Natik pm me and you can have one for nothing.
We train our dogs not to run in and chase on fur and feather by use of a long line, a stooge bunny and the down whistle.. However I appreciate this may not be as easy with your breed.. but if I can offer you anymore help please ask. It should be possible as even my lurchers which I regularly rabbit with can be pulled up if I need them too and they are serious hunting machines.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

It's not the rabbit skin it's the bolting rabbit dummy. Some gun dog trainers do have rabbit pens for training


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

rona said:


> It's not the rabbit skin it's the bolting rabbit dummy. Some gun dog trainers do have rabbit pens for training


Thats £22.50! The skin is £6.50 We use a pen to start them off on but if the problem has already occured it makes little difference.


----------



## krismtl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm interested in all this advice as have the same trouble with my pointer cross he just will not pay attention to me at all - especially if there are squirrels around.

I'm trying out whistle training to see if that works - i'll let you know how it goes!

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Hutch
I have just leant my remote spray collar (NOT E Collar) to a friend who was having trouble with her weim not leaving their chickens alone - I thought it would work but it didn't so she is sending it back to me - I brought this maybe four years ago and it did not work at all on that partuclur dog at the time - I did try him with it recently though and it had a great effect on him.

what is your opinion on these?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Tried this on Alf. Rabbit was just too interesting and off he went leaving me pressing the button


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

A friends dog was obsessed with birds would chase then for ages and not listen. I don't know how she managed it but she trained him to chase birds on her command so he had to have her permission too chase.
Most of the time he wasn't allowed, but every now and again when it was considered safe she would give the command - he thought all his christmasses has come at once when that command was given!!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Natik said:


> She is a nightmare lol ( but we love her for that  )
> 
> Today out at the walk she was tracking most of the time sticking her head into bushes just incase something sits in there :hand:
> 
> ...


a whistle could help.
what ive done with merlin as his started getting interested with squirrels and still young and only allowed off for a short while is i hide from him so he looks round in a panik but i can always see where he is.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

rona said:


> Rabbit Skin for wrapping dummies only £6.50 - more - www.canineconcepts.co.uk
> 
> Have a look at gundog training info as this covers this subject
> The bolting rabbit is the best training aid I know of for this


been looking for a good skin for training aid for merlin cant find any as he takes no notice of toys well much


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

There must be someone near you that goes ferreting or shooting that could get you some. I don't think one would last long with most dogs, and they get a bit disgusting after a while


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

rona said:


> There must be someone near you that goes ferreting or shooting that could get you some. I don't think one would last long with most dogs, and they get a bit disgusting after a while


my crystals good a catching rabbits but then she eats them not often i get any off her or the others.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I know she is not interested in eating the rabbits as when a dead one is laying about she ignores it ... its more the chasing thing which gives her probably so much fun.
I dont think she would kill it on purpose but she would torture it which isnt a thing i want her to do 

We have got a whistle, i baked a liver cake (a flat one lol it didnt raise  ) and tomorrow we will try out how she will do. 
If not ... then we will maybe have to really borrow someones rabbit as a test object :blink: 

I dont think she would be much interested in the rabbit furr as she isnt interestet in the rabbits laying about. When it doesnt move its not enough fun for her


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Natik said:


> I know she is not interested in eating the rabbits as when a dead one is laying about she ignores it ... its more the chasing thing which gives her probably so much fun.
> I dont think she would kill it on purpose but she would torture it which isnt a thing i want her to do
> 
> We have got a whistle, i baked a liver cake (a flat one lol it didnt raise  ) and tomorrow we will try out how she will do.
> ...


she just likes the chase like you said then, good luck hope it works out


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

carol said:


> she just likes the chase like you said then, good luck hope it works out


Thanks! I will post tomorrow the result and lets hope for a good one :thumbup:


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hutch
> I have just leant my remote spray collar (NOT E Collar) to a friend who was having trouble with her weim not leaving their chickens alone - I thought it would work but it didn't so she is sending it back to me - I brought this maybe four years ago and it did not work at all on that partuclur dog at the time - I did try him with it recently though and it had a great effect on him.
> 
> what is your opinion on these?


Where the safety of the dog is concerned my stand on any method is - if it gets the desired results in a controlled and trained way then it's better than an injured or worse, dead, dog.

Too many dangers around for you to ignore a potential dangerous situation.

I am not a fan of the electric shock collars in any way shape or form but the ones that give a vibration are OK.

I would soon rather my dog have a nasty smell up his nose for a few hours than say end up under a car or caught up in barbed wire.

What ever the method used though, once you get to the water in the face and aversion therapy collars I would always consult a professional that knows what they are doing or things could go wrong.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Natik said:


> I know she is not interested in eating the rabbits as when a dead one is laying about she ignores it ... its more the chasing thing which gives her probably so much fun.
> I dont think she would kill it on purpose but she would torture it which isnt a thing i want her to do
> 
> We have got a whistle, i baked a liver cake (a flat one lol it didnt raise  ) and tomorrow we will try out how she will do.
> ...


If she enjoys the movement, do you throw anything for her to focus her skills on i.e. a ball or frisbee?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

hutch6 said:


> If she enjoys the movement, do you throw anything for her to focus her skills on i.e. a ball or frisbee?


I always take a ball with us and i throw sticks and whatever we find on the way but she only runs after it but never picks it up. But i know she would pick up the rabbit though


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Where are all the rabbits when u need them  haha

A little update:

Used the whistle today the first time and maya got the idea very quick that whistle means to come back to me :thumbup: 
I think if i practise that with her for a bit longer i think she will be really good with it and i also enjoyed it...better then shouting ur throat out 

We met one pheasant where she run after and she came back to the whistle but she is not into pheasents as much as into rabbits so still a bit unsure if it will work .... but i have hope and im not going to give up on her that easily


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm not sure you'll ever get rid of her prey drive completely. It is a big component of the husky side of her genetic make-up. The Chukchi Inuit people, who originally developed the breed, used what we now call Siberian Huskies as sled dogs throughout the winter, but let them run loose round their coastal villages and left them to fend for themselves during the summers. Anything they ate, they had to hunt or scavenge for themselves. As a result, they became fierce and efficient hunters. This ability is still hard-wired into them today.
This is why they are not 100% trustworthy off lead.
Good luck with it in any case!

Mick


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Natik said:


> i really need help with this one
> 
> When we go out for walks we like to let our dogs off lead as we have plenty of space to run about here .... anyway, the problem is Maya my northern inuit.
> Everytime she sees a rabbit she runs off and doesnt matter how loud we call her she just doesnt come back  We make weird sounding noises to get her attention...doesnt work, we run in the opposite direction making funny noises....doesnt work.
> ...


PMSL at the thought of your running accross the field making funny noises, i wonder what the other walkers think...

Anyway back to the post, unfortunetly i have never had this problem but can imagine how stressfull, i do think it is within the nature to hunt?

Maybe try walkin on lead for a bit and everytime they look as if they are about to run give them short, sharp pull to snap their mind out if it....
That's the only thing i can suggest.

Keep us informed, sorry couldn't have been of more help xxx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Natik said:


> Where are all the rabbits when u need them  haha
> 
> A little update:
> 
> ...


Great idea!


----------



## Amyk (Dec 23, 2008)

have you tried using a spray collar, these are good because you have control over when it goes of, if the dog is doing a behaviour you dont like you simply press a button and its either a puff of air or a spray of water that comes out i cant quite remember which one but they dogs ive seen it used on they seem to get the picture fairly quickly, best of luck


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Amyk said:


> have you tried using a spray collar, these are good because you have control over when it goes of, if the dog is doing a behaviour you dont like you simply press a button and its either a puff of air or a spray of water that comes out i cant quite remember which one but they dogs ive seen it used on they seem to get the picture fairly quickly, best of luck


i didnt try this one out....
i have got a long training lead now as well and trying it that way. 
It worked well once...she got that idea not to run after the rabbit but then i have to stick to teaching her that and i tend to let her off lead to much i think


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

raindog said:


> I'm not sure you'll ever get rid of her prey drive completely. It is a big component of the husky side of her genetic make-up. The Chukchi Inuit people, who originally developed the breed, used what we now call Siberian Huskies as sled dogs throughout the winter, but let them run loose round their coastal villages and left them to fend for themselves during the summers. Anything they ate, they had to hunt or scavenge for themselves. As a result, they became fierce and efficient hunters. This ability is still hard-wired into them today.
> This is why they are not 100% trustworthy off lead.
> Good luck with it in any case!
> 
> Mick


Thanks!
Yes, i think its the husky in her. She just cant help herself when she sees rabbits. At least she doesnt bother with pheasants anymore...i think she figured out that she wont catch them on an open field 



Katie&Cody said:


> PMSL at the thought of your running accross the field making funny noises, i wonder what the other walkers think...
> 
> Anyway back to the post, unfortunetly i have never had this problem but can imagine how stressfull, i do think it is within the nature to hunt?
> 
> ...


Luckily there arent any other walkers around here or else people would know me here by the name "crazy"


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

A little update ... 

The whistle idea didnt work out as i alsways kept forgetting taking it with me 

Anyway...we got long leads and everytime they run after a rabbit they have been checked with the lead, made sit and told to leave!
(on two occasions maya jumped over a river to chase and the lead didnt reach to the other side and she fell full force into the water ... hehe :ciappa: )

Cobi run off once after rabbit but it was our fault as we let him off thinking it was safe to do so  (luckily he didnt get it, but we thought he was gone for good as it was pitch black and he was nowhere to be seen for a while  )

Then yesterday i was so shocked myself as i went out with maya myself and 3 rabbits passed her way right in front of her and i quick said leave.....AND SHE DIDNT MOVE 
She was ready for taking off as u could see it on her body language but she didnt go after the rabbit :yesnod: 

Im so proud of her :001_wub:


----------

